# wheel mouse

## Abedel_hady

I have a micosoft wheel mouse 'USB', it worked well but the wheel dosn't working, how can I enable it.

Thanks;

----------

## blaster999

There is a good option on these forums named "Search"  :Wink:  You can get answer quicker if you find a thread with a solution.

Anyway:

Edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /etc/X11/xorg.conf (depends on your x11 implementation). Find a section which corresponds to your mouse (Section CorePointer) and add 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

----------

## Abedel_hady

Thank you.

----------

## Abedel_hady

Sorry, I'm a biginer, where exactly shall I write this?!

----------

## Minox

 *blaster999 wrote:*   

> Edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /etc/X11/xorg.conf (depends on your x11 implementation). Find a section which corresponds to your mouse (Section CorePointer) and add 
> 
> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

 

Look there, in the Section CorePointer.

----------

## Abedel_hady

I didn't find this section in the ' /etc/X11/XF86Config'

----------

## blaster999

Oops! You need to locate InputDevice section for your mouse (there are at least two - for mouse and keyboard). Mine looks like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

EndSection
```

Your protocol may differ

----------

## Abedel_hady

well, but now what should I choose from the mouse menu in the XF86Config? which one I shall choose to my microsoft USB scroll mouse?

----------

## blaster999

The same as you chose the first time (your mouse worked,as you mentioned in your first post). After the file is generated, edit it by hand and add "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" to the InputDevice section (xf86config won't allow you to chose wheel support).

----------

## Abedel_hady

When I'm choose the auto option,  it worked well, but when I added the :

ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

That dosen't  "I mean the scroll whell"

[/quote]

----------

## Abedel_hady

Please any one to help me!

----------

## Rainmaker

Change your xorg.conf

remove the "InputDevice" section for your mouse (not the one for the keyboard!)

add this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

   Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

```

My Microsoft wheelmouse works with this.

Also, is your user in the wheel group? (should it be?). Type "groups" in a terminal to figure out if you are.

----------

## Abedel_hady

But I have a USB mouse NOT PS/2!!

----------

## Rainmaker

me too...

Why should that matter?

*edit: OK IMPS/2 is not only for ps/2 mice. Try it for your USB mouse. Mine works...

----------

## dtor

Actually when reading from /dev/input/mouseX and /dev/input/mice in 2.6 the kernel gets input events from all kinds of input devices (touchscreens, PS/2, serial and USB mice, etc) and converts them into cooked PS/2 data. Actually application can request either bare PS/2, Intellimouse PS/2 or Explorer PS/2 flavor. Therefore anyone using /dev/input/mice in their XF86COnfig/Xorg.conf should set protocol to "ExplorerPS/2" when using 2.6.

----------

## pointzero

frustrating  :Razz: 

Ok... I tried the following to get the mouse wheel to work.  I have a plain logitech usb wheel mouse.  Mouse works fine except wheel

tried all combinations of ohci ehci and uhci as modules.

cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows Logitech USB Mouse

running linux-2.6.8.1-ck7 as my kernel

my XF86Config-4 (cuz i have radeon 9600 pro) has the following for mouse section

```
Section "inputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol"  "ImPS/2"

Option "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection
```

Out of ideas... i can't find my answer in the forums.

----------

## kavau

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Also, is your user in the wheel group? (should it be?). Type "groups" in a terminal to figure out if you are.

 

The "wheel" group has nothing to do with the mouse wheel. It's for the "su" command.

----------

## dtor

Could you please try adding:

Option "Buttons" "5"

to your InputDevice section. Default is 3 and I am not sure if ZAxisMapping modifies button setting as well.

----------

